# Triang head badge



## craggus2000 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi all, new member here.
I regularly like to restore children's scooters, trikes and bikes, and am currently helping a friend with his restoration of a 1963 Triang Super Trike. We're having issues trying to find what the head badge should look like as the one that's on the trike is almost completely worn off. It is a tinplate shield that wraps around the steering column which looks similar to other triang shields I've seen but slightly different shape and larger. Approx height is 2.5 inches. 




Does anyone have a picture of what it should look like please? I would like to be able to reproduce it for restoration purposes but can see enough detail to get it accurate! 

Trawling the Internet so far has proven fruitless, apart from part of a decal that doesn't really look right! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE! Please feel free to share photos of your restoration work. As a trike collector, I'm always interested in seeing the results of other collectors/restorers efforts in fixing up older ride on toys. Here's a website I found with trike photos showing a similar badge if you scroll down, but doesn't have a good close up of the badge. It does show some colors used - https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/164449957/VINTAGE_LARGE_TRIANG_TRICYCLE_IN_VERY_GOOD_CONDITION.html  If I come across any other badge information I'll be sure to pass it along. You could also check for listing photos from sellers on ebay in countries where Triang toys were widely sold, as another suggestion. You can narrow your search by specific countries where ebay has listings. Perhaps a seller has shown a closeup photo of a head badge to match yours.

Dave


----------



## craggus2000 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi,
Just to complete this thread, please see some photos of restorations I have done and assisted with...
All decals I have made myself and am selling on ebay if anyone is interested


----------



## 1motime (Jan 10, 2020)

Those are beautiful!  Very well done!


----------

